# Smolenskaya oblast, 2nd trip



## Arthur (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello again!
Here's return about my second trip to Smolenskaya oblast. The trip lasted about two weeks or so, so I had time to do some shots.

1

Rocket container =)

2

Another one )

3



4


5

Cows crossing the road.

6

The shepherd

7


8

There were lots of storks! But only this photo succeeded.

9



10

Vipera berus

11

Rana temporaria

12

Vanessa Atalanta

13

Anax Imperator

14 Roads of Smolenskaya oblast are mostly like that.


15



16


17


18 But that's ok, because there's always an opportunity you can find something interesting.

Triops Sp.

19 Despite of the roads itself, you can stark because of another reason.


20

Because of beavers for example =)

21


22

Even if you have a boat...


23

You might need a bicycle =)

24


25


26

Here's mine )

27

Not a tarantula, but my cat.

28

Another cat of mine)

29

The 1st one and the hedgehog.

30


I hope you've enjoyed the pictures.

Best regards,
Arthur


----------



## Pater (Dec 7, 2007)

Excellent фотосессия!


----------



## verry_sweet (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh wow very nice pictures (wish I was there). Thank you for sharing them


----------



## Arthur (Dec 9, 2007)

Pater said:


> Excellent фотосессия!


Thanks a lot! Glad you've made your 1st post!:clap:  My topic is selected! 



verry_sweet said:


> Oh wow very nice pictures (wish I was there). Thank you for sharing them


Aha, I'm longing for next summer.


----------



## arrowhd (Dec 9, 2007)

Very nice.  You have a beautiful country.


----------



## Arthur (Dec 9, 2007)

arrowhd said:


> Very nice.  You have a beautiful country.


What can I say.. That's right, Russia is rich in beautiful places, luxuriant vegetation and bumper harvest, but unfortunately not in tarantulas and other great staff.


----------



## Pater (Dec 9, 2007)

Arthur said:


> Thanks a lot! Glad you've made your 1st post!:clap:  My topic is selected!


I the whole year was silent.


----------



## cacoseraph (Dec 10, 2007)

very nice!

that triops is very cool looking. i thought it was a horse shoe crab at first and was VERY confused!


thanks for the post!


----------



## Hedorah99 (Dec 10, 2007)

Very cool pictures. Russia has been on my list of places I would like to visit for a while now.


----------



## Arthur (Dec 11, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> very nice!
> 
> that triops is very cool looking. i thought it was a horse shoe crab at first and was VERY confused!
> 
> ...


Triops are very rum... Seems like something prehistoric. And the fact their eggs can pull through droughts also making me hold an interest in.
Here's some captivity images.


The "set" )


The feeding.


Underwater life.



Hedorah99 said:


> Very cool pictures. Russia has been on my list of places I would like to visit for a while now.


Thanx.
Just do it.


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 11, 2007)

Thank you Artur for nice memory trip to my past
I been to Smolenskaya oblast several times
Am originally from Moscow
looks like not much changes, roads the same
Little girl I use to loose my boots in those, cuz they will get sucked in, lol
and those uge and I mean HUGE dragonfly's they wore always my favorite
and that is where first time in my life I saw a ball lightning
fasinating


----------



## Arthur (Dec 11, 2007)

Anastasia said:


> Thank you Artur for nice memory trip to my past
> I been to Smolenskaya oblast several times
> Am originally from Moscow
> looks like not much changes, roads the same
> ...


I don't think Smolenskaya oblast will ever change... Mainly because people are always the same there. But I like that. Mainly because I live in Moscow.
The dragonflys are great, yeah.
I've never seen a ball lightning... But thunderstorms in this area are much stronger then in Moscow, that's true!


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 11, 2007)

yes, its funny it only back in Russia that I saw them twice
ones in train station 'povelezkaya' where I use to take train  to 'Berulevo'
impressive fiery ball that floats in the air and absolutely shocking experience 
here what I found on it


> Ball lightning is an atmospheric phenomenon, a glowing fiery ball that floats in the air. The ball can be anywhere from .1 cm to several meters in diameter, lasting anywhere from seconds to minutes.
> 
> The balls are sometimes associated with lightning, sometimes not.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arthur (Dec 12, 2007)

Very interesting, thanx for sharing.
What tarantulas do you have? Does tarantula hobby permited where you live? There are no strict rools of keeping animals in Russia, but in USA it's not the same as I know.


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 12, 2007)

Arthur said:


> Very interesting, thanx for sharing.
> What tarantulas do you have? Does tarantula hobby permited where you live? There are no strict rools of keeping animals in Russia, but in USA it's not the same as I know.


don't know much about US rules 
although I live here and keeping pretty good size herd mainly Poecilotheria
originally from Moscow and been bug crazy since I remember
Thank you for sharing ur pictures, they took me back in time


----------



## Borya (Dec 13, 2007)

Great photos, thank you!


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Dec 19, 2007)

he...
too many russians here these days... seems so some people finally decied to learn a bit of wise info


----------

